# MTB: Nass / Stone Road on Sunday



## Greg (Oct 21, 2008)

I would like to take a stab at *this ride* again, sans Dick Tickler's Notch and adding in a short loop through the mudhole and Sessions Woods. Should be a 16+ miler. Start at 7 am sharp and aim for an 11 am finish, i.e. *fast *pace!

Who's man enough?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2008)

In, wheels down at 7! 8)

Starting from Lamson again?  I may need a short break in the middle somewhere.


----------



## severine (Oct 21, 2008)

Once again, I'm offering to help resupply you guys at a prescribed checkpoint, if necessary.  Mind you, I'll have the kids and the car... but if there's somewhere I can go that I can help out, I'd be more than happy to.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

severine said:


> Once again, I'm offering to help resupply you guys at a prescribed checkpoint, if necessary.  Mind you, I'll have the kids and the car... but if there's somewhere I can go that I can help out, I'd be more than happy to.



I'm not thinking we'll need a big refueling stop, I just want to take a slightly longer break than our last ride.  I was pretty dead by the end of that one and it'll be even longer this time.


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm not thinking we'll need a big refueling stop, I just want to take a slightly longer break than our last ride.  I was pretty dead by the end of that one and it'll be even longer this time.



It was also warm and humid as hell that morning. I think we'll both last longer this time. Make sure that bike is in working order... :razz: I'll carry 100 oz of water and food with me. I can really break anywhere, but thanks for the offer Carrie!

Yes, let's aim for wheels down at 7 am so maybe meet for 6:45 and watch the sunrise? :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yes, let's aim for wheels down at 7 am so maybe meet for 6:45 and watch the sunrise? :lol:



Looking at the weekend forecast it does not look like you will see a sunrise.

How long do you think this ride will take?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> How long do you think this ride will take?



Uhh....



Greg said:


> Start at 7 am sharp and aim for an *11 am finish*, i.e. *fast *pace!


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Looking at the weekend forecast it does not look like you will see a sunrise.
> 
> How long do you think this ride will take?


Sorry but I chuckled a little at your ominous warning... sounded like you were predicting the end of the world. 

Have fun guys!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Uhh....



I stopped reading after the first line:razz:


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Looking at the weekend forecast it does not look like you will see a sunrise.
> 
> How long do you think this ride will take?



Yeah. The local met is calling for 1-3". I think we'll have to scale back the distance if that's the case. I have till around 11 am to ride.


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2008)

I vote we scale the ride back a bit and just ride out of Stone Road. Looks like most of the rain is going to fall overnight, but we should save the "epic" for ideal conditions. Thoughts?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> I vote we scale the ride back a bit and just ride out of Stone Road. Looks like most of the rain is going to fall overnight, but we should save the "epic" for ideal conditions. Thoughts?



Works for me, especially considering that neither of us is likely to be 100%...


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

Probably gonna be wet, but it looks rain-free for Sunday morning at least. What are you up for, Bri? Just want to tool around Stone Road?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2008)

wish i could join you guys. feels like we're running out of MTB weekends.  which isn't all bad since they become ski weekends, but still, i feel the end is near.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2008)

I might be up for this ride, will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Probably gonna be wet, but it looks rain-free for Sunday morning at least. What are you up for, Bri? Just want to tool around Stone Road?



Stone Road tool around sounds like fun to me.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 25, 2008)

wife and kids are gone till sunday afternoon so i may be able to do this.  just depends on what tonight brings.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2008)

I gotta be rolling out of there by about 9:30. Halloween party next door tonight so I might be a bit incapacitated myself in addition to the lingering cold. Maybe you punks can keep up.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 25, 2008)

I might be down for this.......

I have never ridden out of Stone Road....where are you guys meeting?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=13

Right on Stone Road, about 3/4 miles in there is a dirt parking area.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=13
> 
> Right on Stone Road, about 3/4 miles in there is a dirt parking area.



Google Map and Street View:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=....758092,-72.939734&spn=0.011349,0.019312&z=16


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2008)

7am @ stone?

Should be there, I'll call Greg if I'm out.  Don't wait for me to show if I'm not there.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks like I will be joining you guys this morning. But like Greg I have to Jet at 9:30. I will be on the road by 6:00. If anything changes, you guys have my cell#


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm out for this morning, might try to get a ride in this afternoon so make sure you clear the leaves off the trails.


----------

